

Offer HN: Complete design with HTML/CSS for $999 - ashraful

Hi. I am a freelance web designer and developer. I am going to give one startup a completely custom design for their entire website/app for $999.<p>My portfolio is at madebyargon.com<p>Email me at inlith@gmail.com if you are interested.
======
drats
Clickable: <http://madebyargon.com/>

Wish I had $999 to spare on my pet project. Good luck.

~~~
ashraful
Email me with details about your project. I'll try to help you out if
possible.

------
motyar
Good. add few links of your work.

~~~
ashraful
I am working on building a new portfolio site, since this one is a bit out of
date. Will launch next month hopefully.

